

EBay test of paid search effectiveness - calebl
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2013/03/did_ebay_just_prove_that_paid.html

======
jakejake
It seems like the obvious thing to do when you first start advertising - to
bid on your own company name. But the money is probably not wisely spent when
you wind up being the #1 natural listing anyway.

For eBay, Walgreens, Amazon, etc to bid on their own name seems like a
complete waste of money. Anybody searching for one of those company names is
just probably being lazy and typing it into google instead of the url bar.

